# ideal temp for a juvy rhom



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

What should i keep the temp at for my new rhom?


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Anywhere from 76-84 degrees the lil guy should be fine...I keep my tanks betwee 78-80.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

What about PH? Is 7.6 good?


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

7.6 is ok, and I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Just so i can know, what is the proper ph fora rhom?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Most p's do best in sligntly acidic water (6.5-7) , but a stable 7.6 is better then a fluxuating 6 plus or minus. 6-->7 on the ph scale is 10x less acidic so thats why even small fluxuations in pH isnt good.

Under the big title at the top go to "information" then "piranha profiles" In here it will tell you more specifically for each p, but anywhere around neutral (7 is fine)


----------

